# Pe construction CBT exam



## John123 (Sep 27, 2021)

greetings,

I plan to take pe construction CBT , 
pls i need help from any one passed pe construction , just to guide me which books and reference to use , i really got lost i font know where to start ,

and which better school pe course or eet course ,

and for eet course shall u take boty breadth and construction or only counstruction ?

pls for your supports


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi John123! I took the EET breadth and depth course for Civil Breadth and Construction Depth. The instruction was phenomenal. However, I failed the first time because I was set dead set on knowing how to complete the problems in the EET binder only. Wrong move. Be sure to diversify your problems. EET has a great way of teaching the CONCEPT. But it's important to carry that information forward to solve problems that are presented differently. 

I recommend Goswami practice exams. They are a little harder than the actual exam but they make you think through the concepts and how they relate to one another. Six Minute Solutions Construction Depth helped me to practice scheduling, earthwork and engineering economics. The Civil Engineering PE Practice Exams book is another good resource. Get your hands on as many practice problems as possible and dedicate the last 3 weeks to just practicing problems.

Good luck!


----------



## John123 (Sep 27, 2021)

Many many thanks , its really appreciated 

Do you recommend any book to study ?
and do i have to purchase all ncees standards ?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Sep 27, 2021)

John123 said:


> Many many thanks , its really appreciated
> 
> Do you recommend any book to study ?
> and do i have to purchase all ncees standards ?


Well, if you go with EET or School of PE, they will supply binders of information for you to study. I don't know much about the NCEES CBT exam, but if NCEES recommends any design standards, you should purchase those and know how to use them. The practice problems will require you to use them, in most cases. So it's a good way to learn how to use them.

You should down load the NCEES Civil Reference Guide (or Reference Manual?) too. I've heard that some people are doing this to familiarize themselves with the guide for the exam.


----------



## John123 (Sep 27, 2021)

Many thanks ,
i downloaded the new ncess reference but construction depth is very very less and shortage .

i have question how much the morning session of PE harder than FE exam ?


----------



## John123 (Sep 27, 2021)

Pls do i have to read all standards of construction Pe ? Like osha and formwork ps-4 its huge more than 500 pages


----------



## Justine (Sep 28, 2021)

The reference manual and standards, such as OSHA or other rules, will be provided at the computer based exams. NCEES doesn't provide them ahead of time due to copyright issues. A person doesn't have to purchase those materials, but should be familiar with how to use them. 

I can't tell you what to read and what to study. Any of the subject matter listed for exam topics could be covered in the exam. That really comes down to what topics you feel that you need to review deeper and what sources you can make available to you to study from.


----------



## John123 (Sep 28, 2021)

Many thanks , 

but honestly i tried to read it but its huge i dont know if there any short summary for osha or PCA code


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Sep 28, 2021)

John123 said:


> Many thanks ,
> 
> but honestly i tried to read it but its huge i dont know if there any short summary for osha or PCA code


Once you start practicing problems and working with a review course, you will grow more familiar with OSHA. I tabbed each of the main subparts and labeled the tabs. Don't worry about reading it cover to cover. You will be tested on your ability to use the reference to answer questions.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Sep 28, 2021)

John123 said:


> Pls do i have to read all standards of construction Pe ? Like osha and formwork ps-4 its huge more than 500 pages


As for SP-4, you need to learn how to use certain tables. You won't be tested on everything. EET has a good handle on what you should focus on. I think the review course will answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## John123 (Sep 28, 2021)

I really appreciate that , i feel huge fear from exam , i passed Fe exam from first time but for PE i think its really different


----------



## East coast Engineer (Nov 12, 2021)

John123 said:


> greetings,
> 
> I plan to take pe construction CBT ,
> pls i need help from any one passed pe construction , just to guide me which books and reference to use , i really got lost i font know where to start ,
> ...


I took SOPE for both breadth and construction depth. I felt breadth was a slam dunk however the depth part was tricky but still the SOPE material was not bad though a little less organized for the depth part.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Nov 14, 2021)

When it comes to codes, you will need to be familiar with whatain the code and where to find stuff. For the past open book exams you were able to tab your references. With CBT, you don't want to walk into the test clueless and go through the manuals for the 1st time during the exam and search aimlessly. In regards to OSHA, if I'm not mistaken there are only a handful of numerical equations in the manual and the rest is would be code lookup during the exam. For the limited amount of OSHA items on the test, you don't want to waste too much time trying to memorize all of the code.


----------



## Ant2030 (Feb 28, 2022)

How difficult are six min solutions compared to the exam questions?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 28, 2022)

Ant2030 said:


> How difficult are six min solutions compared to the exam questions?


It depends on the topic. I used the Construction Depth Six Minute Solutions to prepare. Depth problems were pretty close to the exam in terms of difficulty.


----------

